# TWRP Not Working



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So I flashed the newest twrp from too manager and booted it up to flash a new rom and the dang thing just pulls up the splash screen and flashes every 5 seconds. So I tried ref lashing and flashing with fast boot on my mac and I get the same result. The phone boots fine I just can't get into recovery. Maybe the old twrp preferences aren't compatible with the new twrp? Any ideas peeps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmm.... I did the same thing with no problems. Had goo install 2.3.1. Maybe try flashing CW recovery?

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea cm works but twrp won't. I tried deleting the twrp folder and that didn't work either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmm.... Interesting. I've heard of TWRP 2.3.0 giving problems, but supposedly it was fixed with 2.3.1.

You've tried installing TWRP every which way? Fastboot, goo, and flashing from CW?

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

jova33 said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting. I've heard of TWRP 2.3.0 giving problems, but supposedly it was fixed with 2.3.1.
> 
> You've tried installing TWRP every which way? Fastboot, goo, and flashing from CW?
> 
> Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


Didnt know I could flash a recovery within recovery. But I tried the other ways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just sounds like a corrupt dl of the file. I would redownload it and try it again. Also maybe try flashing it thru Wugfresh's toolkit. I know it's a cheating way of doing it but maybe it'll go through then. Worth a shot.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Just sounds like a corrupt dl of the file. I would redownload it and try it again. Also maybe try flashing it thru Wugfresh's toolkit. I know it's a cheating way of doing it but maybe it'll go through then. Worth a shot.


 I'm still using 2.2.0b1 and no problems what so ever.what isn't broke why fix it

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Just sounds like a corrupt dl of the file. I would redownload it and try it again. Also maybe try flashing it thru Wugfresh's toolkit. I know it's a cheating way of doing it but maybe it'll go through then. Worth a shot.


I've redownloaded multiple times on multiple devices with no luck. I'm on Mac so no toolkit for me, plus its just as easy with fast boot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

What I'd recommend:

Check the MD5. Should be e26a3ec1e9bca22d3a49c42280847037 for toro, 7ddda057a2afca2fd0b4cf020b0d1e36 for maguro, or 8bcbc235e24b5c84e2a35c7938bd857b for toroplus.
Format cache. You might have an old openrecoveryscript command that's making TWRP freak out.
Delete /sdcard/TWRP
Re-Flash TWRP via fastboot.
If you're still having trouble, join #twrp on Freenode IRC.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> What I'd recommend:
> Check the MD5. Should be e26a3ec1e9bca22d3a49c42280847037 for toro, 7ddda057a2afca2fd0b4cf020b0d1e36 for maguro, or 8bcbc235e24b5c84e2a35c7938bd857b for toroplus.
> Format cache. You might have an old openrecoveryscript command that's making TWRP freak out.
> Delete /sdcard/TWRP
> ...


thanks for the help guys but i still havent had any luck. looks like my last option is to try a complete factory reset. idk when ill have time for that though


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought is was just me and my bad luck. I had to go back to stock back to 4.02 with Galaxy nexus toolkit. I got it rooted and had SU. but i could not get Recovery to work. Nexus toolkit did not work so i tryed Goo Manager, did not work either. I had to put in a old CWM with Fastboot. Then i could only update it to TWRP 2.3.1 with goo Manager. I could not install 2.3.1.1 not sure what happen. Its up and working now with TWRP 2.3.1.0 XenonHD 10/13/12


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

21chip said:


> I thought is was just me and my bad luck. I had to go back to stock back to 4.02 with Galaxy nexus toolkit. I got it rooted and had SU. but i could not get Recovery to work. Nexus toolkit did not work so i tryed Goo Manager, did not work either. I had to put in a old CWM with Fastboot. Then i could only update it to TWRP 2.3.1 with goo Manager. I could not install 2.3.1.1 not sure what happen. Its up and working now with TWRP 2.3.1.0 XenonHD 10/13/12


Do you remember which version of CWM? I can flash cwm with rom manager, I think I have cwm touch laying around on my laptop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

